# [SOLVED] Easy Cap Capture USB 2.0 Video Adapter Driver



## debe

I purchased the EasyCap capture adapter to take VHS home movies and put them on DVD. The device came with a disc that says UBS 2.0 Video Adapter with Audio. Model DC80 Version 2.1c
I have tried to install the driver, but when I put the adapter in the USB drive (as instructed after starting install wizard) I get a message that a driver can not be found on the disc. 
When I look at the disc on my computer it does have a folder marked drivers.
Is there somewhere else to download the driver?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Easy Cap Capture USB 2.0 Video Adapter Driver*

hi this may be a possibility http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/index.html


----------



## debe

*Re: Easy Cap Capture USB 2.0 Video Adapter Driver*

Thanks for the link. I was able to get the answer from the site. The ezcap that I bought said compatible with Vista. It is only compatible with Vista 32 bit. I have Vista 64 bit. This ezcap will not work with Vista 64 bit.
At least I know why it won't work.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Easy Cap Capture USB 2.0 Video Adapter Driver*

ok glad you know


----------



## bazza1969

*Re: Easy Cap Capture USB 2.0 Video Adapter Driver*



debe said:


> Thanks for the link. I was able to get the answer from the site. The ezcap that I bought said compatible with Vista. It is only compatible with Vista 32 bit. I have Vista 64 bit. This ezcap will not work with Vista 64 bit.
> At least I know why it won't work.


Hi Debe, did you ever find a soloution for getting your easyCAPture to work on vista 64 bit?
regards Barry


----------

